# Red Bump?



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel has sprouted a small red bump on the top of her head almost like a mosquito bite?

She doesn't itch it, and she will let me mess with it I don't think it causes her pain.

Any idea? Perhaps she was bitten by something?










I'm not sure if it matters, but she used to have an open molera in that spot.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It kinda looks like a clogged hair folicle/dog acne?

Seems like dogs get little bumps like that from time to time and eventually they just go away. It COULD be an insect bite but ??? also might not be lol. How helpful is THAT? 

If it gets worse I might get it checked by a vet, but chances are it will just hang around for a week or two then slowly disappear. Just be careful she doesn't itch it too much because same as w/ us, it can get infected if it's too irritated. Its more common on lips/chin of dogs, but, since the hair on the heads of our chis are so thin, they can get them anywhere on their faces I think. Chinese Cresteds often have bad acne on their skin b'c of lack of fur too.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi gets those from time to time. I have always thought it was just Chibi's teeth grazing a spot? I guess it could be a dog acne as well?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's a general article on dog acne.. Acne in Dogs just click the "close windows" tab and it lets you read it


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

DOG ACNE!? What the!

Haha, I'm not too worried about it as she isn't bothered by it at all, and she's acting fine. My OH on the other hand, has been having a fit over it and it just popped up a day ago. "You need to call Dr. C and have him check her head yada yada" 

Haha, thank goodness for the Chi People to pacify him. If it doesn't go away or symptoms change i'll definitely get it checked but for now I think she's fine.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Trigger gets these little bumps from time to time as well. Then they go away. I learned that washing his face 2-3 times a week with a nice warm cloth helps minimize them. No idea why he is prone to them. Except he eats lots of bullies bahaha so maybe its like a teenager eating lots of pizza


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's likely nothing and will pass in a week or so, I think. 



flippedstars said:


> Except he eats lots of bullies bahaha so maybe its like a teenager eating lots of pizza


:lol:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

rofl teenager pups. This is the first time she's gotten one so i'll have to start wiping her head down to prevent it. 

I'm sure it'll go away, she's acting just fine, my OH is being the drama queen.


----------

